# PR600 small lettering help



## Bazmc (Apr 27, 2013)

Having a problem stitching out lettering on a design, the letting is coming out uneven and not spaced well. This is happening on the digitized version and also when i try to do it with the inbuilt lettering. The engineer who recently serviced the machine advised me to calibrate the machine and then i also fixed the x/y center when i was there. However none of this help my uneven lettering. 

I have attached 2 picture for you to see what im talking about, any help would be appreciated.

B


----------



## S Paul Williams (Oct 15, 2011)

The only thing that I can think of (and I confess that I'm still not anywhere near pro-level) is to ask if the material tension in your hoops was good, and if you are using stabilizer of any kind. I have had issues with letters if the the material tension wasn't tight enough, and also when I initially tried to get by without stabilizer. Hope that that helps. Paul+


----------



## ElToro (May 18, 2015)

How tall are the letters? Anything under 1/4 inch is tough to stitich.


----------



## Bazmc (Apr 27, 2013)

That's Paul, yeah tension good and med stabiliser as usual on a polo shirt, rest of logo is ok but lettering bad.

It is slightly under 1/4 inch about 6/7mm, so can machines like the pr600 not stitch that small? Then why include letters that small on the machine?


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Try the file in this link, See if its any better for you?

https://www.mediafire.com/?6vpf2cpn3ymbttv

Also your bobbin tension is too slack, Its need tightening as its showing through in your attached photos. 

Before you adjust it check to see if there is any lint etc under the tension arm.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Some more thoughts. 
What underlay are you using? Have you tried it with just a central underlay? 
Maybe increase the pull compensation a bit on those letters. 
Either a heavier weight stabilizer (cut-away) or another layer of your medium weight.
Use a topping to stop stitches sinking.
Using a 60wt thread and a 60 or 65 needle for small lettering can help a LOT.
I agree that you should check the bobbin tension.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The lettering in the machine was digitized for a specific backing, fabric and thread.... and I don't recall Brother saying anywhere what that combination is... Just because they include the lettering, that does not mean it will stitch out perfectly on any combination of thread, fabric and backing. 

As said above, you probably need to adjust your tensions. There should be a tension test file on the machine, it looks like 6 different color vertical bars. You should adjust your bobbin tension per the manual using the bobbin sized metal weight that comes with the machine, then do another test and let us know if that fixes the problem.


----------



## CaptainBubba (Feb 28, 2010)

I think you are bumping up against the limits of a home embroidery machine. Madeira makes a matte thread that will sometimes produce better results than even 60 weight thread. Attached is a jpeg of the smallest text we like to produce because anything smaller just lowers the quality of embroidery going out the door.


----------



## iarnaut (Jun 24, 2015)

I would definately check bobbin tension and thread tension (Tajima bobbin 23-25 g and thread 120-150 g), sticth density should not be more than 0,35mm. Use a thin needle 60 or 65 and thick underlay. Then should all workout OK. Please let me know if that worked out.


----------



## dondelauder (Jun 5, 2014)

The upper thread tension is too high. That is what will pull the bobbin thread up through the fabric like we see in your pictures.
The lettering that small, if not done in an expensive digitizing program or corrected manually stitch by stitch in the problem areas of the letters is why the letters in your picture are out of shape.
When you get that small on lettering you need a really good stabilizer that won't stretch at all.
Another trick is the use fabric spray adhesive on the bottom side of the fabric, then adhere the stabilizer onto the bottom side of the fabric to keep the stabilizer from shifting out of place.
Hoop tension is also very important especially on small letterin like you are trying to do.


----------



## yogisaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi there.
Embroidery in knitted garments is little tough than on shirt weight fabric.
its seems like you have to try experimenting with top & bobbin tension. use 45gsm cut able linning 2 layers CROSSOVER each other, for more stabiility u can use water soluble or heat soluble on top of fabric, I would suggest water soluble, framing is equally important.
If you are using wilcom pls make sure to add centre run as an underlay. also make sure to maintain pull & push effect in ur design.

Lastly I can see thread trimming is on in ur machine, try without thread trimming because thread trimming & locking sink fabric inside which I can see in ur design.


----------

